# Dont rob a best buy when Marines are outside...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not sure of the date on this, might be old, but first time I've seen it


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha oh god I would of loved to have been pulling up to that best buy and seeing that happen! Those marines did good what an idiot that guy is.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Seen that a little while ago on another forum, still funny as heck!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Good post and god bless AMERICA


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

LMAO!!!! Gotta watch those "curbs" they can be tricky.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I also heard stairs can be a pain during home invasion robberies too


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep those curbs can get you if your not paying attention.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

That is the best!!!! Deserved everything that d-bag got!


----------

